# Piranha habitat



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What's up guys! Im new to this forum, but I have been reading your posts for a week now. My question is concerning the best set-up for my Piranhas. I am totally new to this. I just got my Piranhas (6 RB) last week and I am not totally sure how to set up there tank. I do have experience with other fish, so no worries there. They are just babies now ( about the size of a quater) in a 40 gallon tank. I will be moving them into a 150 gallon tank in a week or two, and wanted to make their tank look bad ass! Maybe some drift wood/ rock/ plant/ powerheads?
Im not sure whats best? And what types of wood or rock to stay away from? Any responses are greatly apreciated!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions. More people will answer it there.

Welcome to the site man!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Basically, it's up to you how you want to set up your tank :smile:

Just imagine how a tropical fresh water stream would look like, and try to mimic that. In my opinion, that means alot of bog wood and pieces of root, live plants in abundance, some rock formations, and also an open area for them to swim around freely. You could direct a powerhead towards the open area to create a riverlike flow as well.
Just have a look in the pics forum, and look at the websites people link to in their signatures: that should give you an idea.

Good luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kool! Where can I buy this "bog wood" ? Is it at certain stores? Also as far as rocks go, is there certain one sthat would be better than others? I read somewhere that some types of rock will mess with the waters chemistry? True?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Welcome to the site.

Slate is a good rock for your tank. It won't mees up your water chemistry or anything. You should be able to get bog wood at your LFS ( Local Fish Shop) but if you can't then you can find it in your backyard but you have to treat it first. I don't remember how to treat it. If your getting a 150 gallon tank you could probably fit 10 piranhas in there if you like the look of cramped tanks. If not then just get one more piranha or stay with 6 if you like. The less piranhas the faster and larger they'll grow. The general rule for the Pygocentrus types of piranhas (Red Bellies, Caribe, Piraya, Ternetzi) is 20 gallons per piranha but I only follow that rule if I have a 100 gallon or less tank.

Hope this helped you.

Good luck with your new piranhas.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Welcome to the board man!!!









Since you've read lot of previous posts in these forums, you'll see that most of us have different options as well as opinions on certain subjects. In my opinion, the best set up for your Ps is from the care and love of the hobby itself.

Since you've stated that you've previously owned fish before, I wouldnt think there would be much difference in knowing the neccessities. Besides the basics(heater, air pump, water conditions, waterflow, oxygen in the tank) I would go with Sword plants, grass patches, and treated driftwood to add extra natural surroundings. Other than that, sit back and enjoy the comparison of what makes these Ps stand out from the rest.

Good Luck man!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ill do my best to see if i can help you here.

Rock: Your new founded piranha's will colour change uopn the colour of the rock that you put int othe tank,

Plants: You pirnaha's like pants, they will also willl provide with a fail asfe for when the power goes out. as well they make your fihs have less stress free life and it makes it look more like thier home

Air: from what i have hear, air walls seems to be the way to go with Piranha's however i dont think they have air walls in the amazon, so i am not going to have one in my tank. But people and their fish love them, so you could get one nice air wall. To add air into the water, i am going to put a air wall into my sump.

Tank size: for red bellies id say 1 fish per 20 gals.

i hope some of this info is to some use.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Plants. Lots of live plants. Get several different varieties to make it look better. And lots of bogwood.







Those are my preferences.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Plants. Lots of live plants. Get several different varieties to make it look better. And lots of bogwood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds good to me too...
Im not sure If I would use "lots of plants" but definatly a fair amount anyways...

and welcome to the board, Enjoy :smile:


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

whats up guys im new


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dude you gotta stop digging up old ass threads cough cough 3 years OLD


----------

